# La Roma prende Rudiger



## admin (14 Agosto 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, la Roma ha scelto il nuovo difensore: è Antonio Rudiger dello Stoccarda. Ci sono contatti in corso tra le parti per chiudere la trattativa.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Agosto 2015)

Eh mo questo chi è  ? 
Almeno mi dite se è meglio di Yanga Mbiwa


----------



## O Animal (14 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Eh mo questo chi è  ?
> Almeno mi dite se è meglio di Yanga Mbiwa



Ma come fai ad avere ancora dubbi sulla capacità di Sabatini di trovare centrali che ogni anno ne piazza uno da 30 milioni? 

Comunque sembra che Rudiger sia sui taccuini di tutte le big inglesi come "wonderkid"... Qualche qualità ce l'avrà...


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma come fai ad avere ancora dubbi sulla capacità di Sabatini di trovare centrali che ogni anno ne piazza uno da 30 milioni?
> 
> Comunque sembra che Rudiger sia sui taccuini di tutte le big inglesi come "wonderkid"... Qualche qualità ce l'avrà...



Ho controllato, ed è un classe 93 che ha già giocato in nazionale maggiore tedesca, e a 22 anni ha oltre 70 presenze nello Stoccarda, spero solo sia meglio di Yanga Mbiwa


----------



## devils milano (14 Agosto 2015)

è un bel giocatore..nello Stoccarda si è messo in evidenza nelle ultime due stagioni,pure la Juve ci aveva fatto un pensierino..non è Benatia ma comunque è un bel colpo.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ho controllato, ed è un classe 93 che ha già giocato in nazionale maggiore tedesca, e a 22 anni ha oltre 70 presenze nello Stoccarda, spero solo sia meglio di Yanga Mbiwa



Il giocatore è buono, molto meglio di yanga, ma a noi serve ancora un altro centrale , gyomber non lo so se può fare il quarto ad alto livello , non mi convince , poi magari sarà la sorpresa della stagione ma oggi mi preoccuperebbe non poco avere solo manolas castan rudiger gyomber


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Il giocatore è buono, molto meglio di yanga, ma a noi ci serve ancora un altro centrale , gyomber non lo so se può fare il quarto ad alto livello , non mi convince , poi magari sarà la sorpresa della stagione ma oggi mi preoccuperebbe non poco avere solo manolas castan rudiger gyomber



Al posto di Gyomber prendiamo Hertaux come quarto e passa la paura


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Al posto di Gyomber prendiamo Hertaux come quarto e passa la paura



Hertaux sarebbe decisamente meglio, una panchina rudiger hertaux migliora di 3 spanne quella dello scorso anno e poi rudiger ha giocato qualche volta anche terzino destro il che può sempre ritornare utile.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Hertaux sarebbe decisamente meglio, una panchina rudiger hertaux migliora di 3 spanne quella dello scorso anno e poi rudiger ha giocato qualche volta anche terzino destro il che può sempre ritornare utile.



Beh speriamo, passare da Manolas -Yanga Mbiwa e riserve Astori  , e Spolli  , a Manolas-Castan e riserve Hertaux e Rudiger sarebbe da


----------



## hiei87 (14 Agosto 2015)

E' un nome di cui si sentiva molto parlare fino a un paio di anni fa. Aveva debuttato in nazionale e in Italia lo voleva la juventus.
Ultimamente è un po' sparito dai radar. Non so se perchè abbia fatto male o per altro, però il potenziale lo ha di sicuro...


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' un nome di cui si sentiva molto parlare fino a un paio di anni fa. Aveva debuttato in nazionale e in Italia lo voleva la juventus.
> Ultimamente è un po' sparito dai radar. Non so se perchè abbia fatto male o per altro, però il potenziale lo ha di sicuro...



È infortunato , tornerà per inizio settembre


----------



## hiei87 (14 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> È infortunato , tornerà per inizio settembre



Spero per voi sia sano. E' sicuramente un buon acquisto, anche se penso abbiate bisogno a questo punto anche di un difensore più esperto e di sicura affidabilità.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Spero per voi sia sano. E' sicuramente un buon acquisto, anche se penso abbiate bisogno a questo punto anche di un difensore più esperto e di sicura affidabilità.



Ha avuto qualche infortunio ultimamente , però un sacco di gente dice che ha talento, mi fido. 
Hertaux sarebbe perfetto, è bravo, non un fenomeno, ma affidabilissimo, da quando è a udine ha sbagliato solo la scorsa stagione, con quel "fenomeno" di Straminchioni come allenatore


----------



## robs91 (14 Agosto 2015)

Vale Yanga Mbiwa come centrale.Francamente non capisco questa operazione,l'unico motivo plausibile è che il tedesco può fare anche il terzino a differenza del francese.


----------



## juventino (14 Agosto 2015)

A me non dice molto personalnente e, anzi, ritengo che non abbia le potenzialità per diventare uno da big.


----------



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

Non è un granché. Però Sabatini da anni sui centrali ci vede lungo. Chissà.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Vale Yanga Mbiwa come centrale.Francamente non capisco questa operazione,l'unico motivo plausibile è che il tedesco può fare anche il terzino a differenza del francese.



Vale di più di yanga,che veramente è da mani nei capelli, io speravo in qualcosa di meglio ma visto che non deve essere titolare mi accontento.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Agosto 2015)

Giusto [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] 
Ma Cole che rescinde


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Giusto [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]
> Ma Cole che rescinde



Aspetto conferme su cole non mi voglio illudere.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Agosto 2015)

Sono tifoso dello Stoccarda e posso dirvi che il ragazzo,secondo me ha un gran futuro davanti. Non so se verrà a fare il terzo o il quarto centrale,ma nel primo caso,secondo me potrebbe anche togliere il posto a Castan. Ricorda leggermente Howedes,ma più prestante a livello fisico. Gran colpo


Maledetti romanisti 

Ahimè ci sono abituato,ogni anno lo Stoccarda vende qualcuno..


----------



## The P (15 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi Sabatini si rivela ancora una volta un ottimo DS, sopratutto con i difensori. Mi sbilancio perché secondo me ne hanno preso un altro forte forte.


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Sabatini si rivela ancora una volta un ottimo DS, sopratutto con i difensori. Mi sbilancio perché secondo me ne hanno preso un altro forte forte.



Attenzione anche alla tenuta fisica di Rudiger che non sembra in ripresa, proprio come Castan.


----------



## accadde_domani (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Attenzione anche alla tenuta fisica di Rudiger che non sembra in ripresa, proprio come Castan.


Castan non è in ripresa? Guardati l'ultima amichevole. 60 minuti eccellenti con 2-3 salvataggi miracolosi dei suoi, senza sbavature nè momenti di difficoltà.


----------



## Doctore (16 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Sabatini si rivela ancora una volta un ottimo DS, sopratutto con i difensori. Mi sbilancio perché secondo me ne hanno preso un altro forte forte.



si ma stiamo calmi prima di divinizzare qualcuno...le somme si tirano alla fine...Vedi yanga biwa che è riuscito a venderlo per 10 milioni giusto perche la roma gioca la champions ed è arrivata seconda in italia...altrimenti avrebbe fatot la fine di un rami svenduto.
Se non avessimo il cancro Galliani come ds faremo altri discorsi...Galliani influenza a mio parere il nostro giudizio sul resto(un po come lo era berlusconi in politica ).
Parliamoci chiaro il milan ha piu risorse economiche della roma e quasi alla pari della juve...Anche un ds come Marino farebbe faville al milan altro che sabatini.
Sabatini lo ritengo anch io un ottimo ds pero come tanti ha fatto cose buone cose meno buone.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> si ma stiamo calmi prima di divinizzare qualcuno...le somme si tirano alla fine...Vedi yanga biwa che è riuscito a venderlo per 10 milioni giusto perche la roma gioca la champions ed è arrivata seconda in italia...altrimenti avrebbe fatot la fine di un rami svenduto.
> Se non avessimo il cancro Galliani come ds faremo altri discorsi...Galliani influenza a mio parere il nostro giudizio sul resto(un po come lo era berlusconi in politica ).
> Parliamoci chiaro il milan ha piu risorse economiche della roma e quasi alla pari della juve...Anche un ds come Marino farebbe faville al milan altro che sabatini.
> Sabatini lo ritengo anch io un ottimo ds pero come tanti ha fatto cose buone cose meno buone.



Beh non esiste un solo DS al mondo che abbia fatto solo cose buone. Il problema si ha quando le cose meno buone diventano sistematiche e quelle buone diventano eccezioni (Galliani coff coff).

Secondo me, con la rosa della Roma il Milan vincerebbe lo scudetto a mani basse.


----------



## The P (16 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> si ma stiamo calmi prima di divinizzare qualcuno...le somme si tirano alla fine...Vedi yanga biwa che è riuscito a venderlo per 10 milioni giusto perche la roma gioca la champions ed è arrivata seconda in italia...altrimenti avrebbe fatot la fine di un rami svenduto.
> Se non avessimo il cancro Galliani come ds faremo altri discorsi...Galliani influenza a mio parere il nostro giudizio sul resto(un po come lo era berlusconi in politica ).
> Parliamoci chiaro il milan ha piu risorse economiche della roma e quasi alla pari della juve...Anche un ds come Marino farebbe faville al milan altro che sabatini.
> Sabatini lo ritengo anch io un ottimo ds pero come tanti ha fatto cose buone cose meno buone.



Mah... anche senza Galliani Sabatini lo vedo come uno dei migliori DS in circolazione. Prende giocatori che già l'anno successivo valgono spesso il doppio. Con i difensori poi sta facendo autentici capolavori Castan preso a 2 lire, Marquinhos, Benatia, Manolas... tutti presi spendendo pochissimo e rivenduti per cifre enormi (eccetto Castan). Yanga Mbiwa a 10 mln è comunque una plusvalenza, quello che tutte le squadre di calcio dovrebbero fare di tanto intanto


----------



## Juventino30 (16 Agosto 2015)

Tutto quanto Sabatini tocca ad agosto diventa oro. A dicembre già ruggine, e a gennaio deve correre ai ripari con mercati messi su in fretta e furia. Il grande DS che non ha vinto in vita sua neppure una coppa Italia, che lo scorso anno avrebbe dovuto conquistare in carrozza il campionato, magari pure la CL ("Sabatini ha costruito una rosa con almeno tre formazioni da champions" firmato Luca Telese) e la sua squadra era fuori da tutto (comprese coppa Italia ed EL) a febbraio. 

Adesso è agosto e si ricomincia, ora anche uno sconosciuto (almeno ai più) difensore diventa un colpo "forte forte". D'altronde si fecero i fuochi d'artificio per Astori, il mega difensore strappato alla Lazio, ricordate? Che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Agosto 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Tutto quanto Sabatini tocca ad agosto diventa oro. A dicembre già ruggine, e a gennaio deve correre ai ripari con mercati messi su in fretta e furia. Il grande DS che non ha vinto in vita sua neppure una coppa Italia, che lo scorso anno avrebbe dovuto conquistare in carrozza il campionato, magari pure la CL ("Sabatini ha costruito una rosa con almeno tre formazioni da champions" firmato Luca Telese) e la sua squadra era fuori da tutto (comprese coppa Italia ed EL) a febbraio.
> 
> Adesso è agosto e si ricomincia, ora anche uno sconosciuto (almeno ai più) difensore diventa un colpo "forte forte". D'altronde si fecero i fuochi d'artificio per Astori, il mega difensore strappato alla Lazio, ricordate? Che fine ha fatto?


Io mai detto che è un fenomeno, dico solo che a volte se ne esce con delle cavolate assurde, ma altre volte fa delle grandi operazioni . 
Astori mai fatto i fuochi d'artificio, anzi la mia reazione è stata la seguente ------------>


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Critiche eccessive verso Sabatini. Seguendo certe logiche ci rientrano allora anche PSG e City che prendono i migliori calciatori dagli altri campionati per poi non vincere niente in Europa ed uscire sistematicamente.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Critiche eccessive verso Sabatini. Seguendo certe logiche ci rientrano allora anche PSG e City che prendono i migliori calciatori dagli altri campionati per poi non vincere niente in Europa ed uscire sistematicamente.



Però loro anche spendendo e buttando molte volte un sacco di soldi, alla fine spendendo tanto come loro , una squadra fortissima te la fanno sempre, mentre noi no , e Sabatini seppur delle volte fa delle operazioni di mercato da 92 minuti d'applausi, in altre butta letteralmente via i soldi, e questo non va bene.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (17 Agosto 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Tutto quanto Sabatini tocca ad agosto diventa oro. A dicembre già ruggine, e a gennaio deve correre ai ripari con mercati messi su in fretta e furia. Il grande DS che non ha vinto in vita sua neppure una coppa Italia, che lo scorso anno avrebbe dovuto conquistare in carrozza il campionato, magari pure la CL ("Sabatini ha costruito una rosa con almeno tre formazioni da champions" firmato Luca Telese) e la sua squadra era fuori da tutto (comprese coppa Italia ed EL) a febbraio.
> 
> Adesso è agosto e si ricomincia, ora anche uno sconosciuto (almeno ai più) difensore diventa un colpo "forte forte". D'altronde si fecero i fuochi d'artificio per Astori, il mega difensore strappato alla Lazio, ricordate? Che fine ha fatto?


Sabatini per me è un ottimo dirigente,ma dovrebbe a mio parere stabilizzare di + le sue squadre. Anno scorso ha venduto benatia a 30,e poi nella sostanza? Ha speso quasi tutto il ricavato x manolas yambambiwa astori e cholevas,che insieme nn fanno una gamba di benatia!ed infatti la difesa lo scorso anno è stato il loro peggior reparto.

comunque ripeto per me è un ottimo dirigente se inizia a vendere meno e comprare meno scommesse la Roma potrebbe stabilizzarsi come candidata allo scudetto negli altri.

Però vedere gente ke divinizza Sabatini e tratta Marotta come un pollo(e tra gli juventini ce ne sono tanti) è davvero ridicolo,visto ke alla fine a parlare sono i fatti


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Sabatini per me è un ottimo dirigente,ma dovrebbe a mio parere stabilizzare di + le sue squadre. Anno scorso ha venduto benatia a 30,e poi nella sostanza? Ha speso quasi tutto il ricavato x manolas yambambiwa astori e cholevas,che insieme nn fanno una gamba di benatia!ed infatti la difesa lo scorso anno è stato il loro peggior reparto.
> 
> comunque ripeto per me è un ottimo dirigente se inizia a vendere meno e comprare meno scommesse la Roma potrebbe stabilizzarsi come candidata allo scudetto negli altri.
> 
> Però vedere gente ke divinizza Sabatini e tratta Marotta come un pollo(e tra gli juventini ce ne sono tanti) è davvero ridicolo,visto ke alla fine a parlare sono i fatti



Tu sei uno juventino corretto, e che dice cose giuste ( quoto sopratutto l'ultima parte del discorso), e la parte sulle meno cessioni e scommesse. Ti dico che secondo me su una cosa hai sbagliato, l'anno scorso il nostro reparto peggiore era l'attacco, altro che la difesa.
P.s , su Yanga Mbiwa concordo, idem Holeba e Cole, ma Manolas , seppur non valga Benatia è un gran bel difensore ihmo  [MENTION=1848]Juve nel cuore[/MENTION]


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Benvenuto  spero farai meglio di Astori ( non che ci voglia molto).
Ho fatto un sogno, con i soldi del market pool se la Lazio non passasse i prelimnari, ci prendiamo Garay  [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Agosto 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Sabatini per me è un ottimo dirigente,ma dovrebbe a mio parere stabilizzare di + le sue squadre. Anno scorso ha venduto benatia a 30,e poi nella sostanza? Ha speso quasi tutto il ricavato x manolas yambambiwa astori e cholevas,che insieme nn fanno una gamba di benatia!ed infatti la difesa lo scorso anno è stato il loro peggior reparto.
> 
> comunque ripeto per me è un ottimo dirigente se inizia a vendere meno e comprare meno scommesse la Roma potrebbe stabilizzarsi come candidata allo scudetto negli altri.
> 
> Però vedere gente ke divinizza Sabatini e tratta Marotta come un pollo(e tra gli juventini ce ne sono tanti) è davvero ridicolo,visto ke alla fine a parlare sono i fatti



Il tuo ragionamento è logico ma manolas non si tocca , oltre ad essere 5 anni più giovane di benatia è secondo me potenzialmente molto più forte e anche oggi non li vedo molto distanti, la difesa non è stato il nostro peggior reparto abbiamo preso solo 6 gol più di voi, siamo stati pietosi in attacco dove abbiamo segnato ben 18 gol meno di voi.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (17 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento è logico ma manolas non si tocca , oltre ad essere 5 anni più giovane di benatia è secondo me potenzialmente molto più forte e anche oggi non li vedo molto distanti, la difesa non è stato il nostro peggior reparto abbiamo preso solo 6 gol più di voi, siamo stati pietosi in attacco dove abbiamo segnato ben 18 gol meno di voi.






Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Tu sei uno juventino corretto, e che dice cose giuste ( quoto sopratutto l'ultima parte del discorso), e la parte sulle meno cessioni e scommesse. Ti dico che secondo me su una cosa hai sbagliato, l'anno scorso il nostro reparto peggiore era l'attacco, altro che la difesa.
> P.s , su Yanga Mbiwa concordo, idem Holeba e Cole, ma Manolas , seppur non valga Benatia è un gran bel difensore ihmo  [MENTION=1848]Juve nel cuore[/MENTION]


secondo me Manolas è un ottimo difensore ma nel cambio con Benatia ci avete perso e non poco nell'inmediato.... poi nel futuro potrebbe anche diventare + forte,ki lo sa,è ancora giovane...metti che arriva veramente sui livelli di benatia,se poi lo vendete siete di nuovo punto e a capo....ecco,la juve ad esempio non venderebbe mai bonucci a 35 x andarsi a prendere uno a 15,così come se arrivassero 25 x rugani li rifiuterebbe.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> secondo me Manolas è un ottimo difensore ma nel cambio con Benatia ci avete perso e non poco nell'inmediato.... poi nel futuro potrebbe anche diventare + forte,ki lo sa,è ancora giovane...metti che arriva veramente sui livelli di benatia,se poi lo vendete siete di nuovo punto e a capo....ecco,la juve ad esempio non venderebbe mai bonucci a 35 x andarsi a prendere uno a 15,così come se arrivassero 25 x rugani li rifiuterebbe.


Per me Manolas diventerà migliore di Benatia.. Comunque se Ruagni voleva andare via, che facevate, lo trattenevate contro voglia, o provavate a farci l'affare ? Fermo restando che voi avete una grande dirigenza e tutto


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Agosto 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> secondo me Manolas è un ottimo difensore ma nel cambio con Benatia ci avete perso e non poco nell'inmediato.... poi nel futuro potrebbe anche diventare + forte,ki lo sa,è ancora giovane...metti che arriva veramente sui livelli di benatia,se poi lo vendete siete di nuovo punto e a capo....ecco,la juve ad esempio non venderebbe mai bonucci a 35 x andarsi a prendere uno a 15,così come se arrivassero 25 x rugani li rifiuterebbe.



Ma la juve non è stata sanzionata dal ffplay, la roma deve stare attenta ai bilanci altrimenti rischia grosso, e poi la juve aveva già una rosa più completa mentre noi dovevamo intervenire fortemente sui terzini e sugli attaccanti e quindi serviva una piccola rivoluzione. Su manolas non sono d'accordo, secondo me è quasi ai livelli di benatia, pensa che quest'ultimo ha giocato in una linea difensiva con castan maicon Balzaretti, manolas con torosidis holebas yanga/astori, poverino ha dovuto giocare per 4.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma la juve non è stata sanzionata dal ffplay, la roma deve stare attenta ai bilanci altrimenti rischia grosso, e poi la juve aveva già una rosa più completa mentre noi dovevamo intervenire fortemente sui terzini e sugli attaccanti e quindi serviva una piccola rivoluzione. Su manolas non sono d'accordo, secondo me è quasi ai livelli di benatia, pensa che quest'ultimo ha giocato in una linea difensiva con castan maicon Balzaretti, manolas con torosidis holebas yanga/astori, poverino ha dovuto giocare per 4.


Giusto, Benatia , seppur sia ad oggi ancora superiore, come compagni di reparto aveva ben altri giocatori, il redivivo Maicon, il buon Balzaretti, e Castan , forse uno dei difensori più sottovalutati del campionato, invece Manolas, apparte Torosidis, ha dovuto far reparto da solo con dei mediocri di infimo livello, ( anche se Holebas e Yanga si sono impegnati , e in più yanga beh ha fatto quel col)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2015)

Il pacchetto difensivo è quasi completo adesso, manca l'ultimo acquisto. Fuori Astori e Yanga-Mbiwa, dentro Rudiger e il prossimo acquisto, rientro di Castan e conferma della leadership di Manolas. Ottimo lavoro per Sabatini, anche a 'sto giro, però per dire concluso in lavoro in difesa dovrebbe intervenire anche sulla fascia destra, ammesso e non concesso che si voglia dare ancora fiducia a Florenzi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il pacchetto difensivo è quasi completo adesso, manca l'ultimo acquisto. Fuori Astori e Yanga-Mbiwa, dentro Rudiger e il prossimo acquisto, rientro di Castan e conferma della leadership di Manolas. Ottimo lavoro per Sabatini, anche a 'sto giro, però per dire concluso in lavoro in difesa dovrebbe intervenire anche sulla fascia destra, ammesso e non concesso che si voglia dare ancora fiducia a Florenzi.


.


----------



## franck3211 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> .



Soddisfatto del pacchetto difensivo?


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Soddisfatto del pacchetto difensivo?



Abbastanza, però, ne vorrei in un altro che sia un nome di un giocatore affidabile.
Dicono che verrà comprato dopo i preliminari di Champions della Lazio, se la Lazio viene eliminata, si punterà al grande nome, se passa si punterà su un nome di secondo piano, ma sempre affidabile


----------



## franck3211 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Abbastanza, però, ne vorrei in un altro che sia un nome di un giocatore affidabile.
> Dicono che verrà comprato dopo i preliminari di Champions della Lazio, se la Lazio viene eliminata, si punterà al grande nome, se passa si punterà su un nome di secondo piano, ma sempre affidabile



Rudiger non è male ma fisicamente è da valutare. Ci vorrebbe qualcuno di esperienza e affidabilità ma che allo stesso tempo accetta la panchina.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Rudiger non è male ma fisicamente è da valutare. Ci vorrebbe qualcuno di esperienza e affidabilità ma che allo stesso tempo accetta la panchina.



Fisicamente credo che prime due giornate apparte , recupererà presto. 
Tu chi consigli come profilo? 
P.s il grande nome dicono sia Garay , che si alternerebbe con Manolas e Sopratutto con Castan, ma ci credo molto poco.


----------



## franck3211 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Fisicamente credo che prime due giornate apparte , recupererà presto.
> Tu chi consigli come profilo?
> P.s il grande nome dicono sia Garay , che si alternerebbe con Manolas e Sopratutto con Castan, ma ci credo molto poco.



Garay non credo nemmeno io, se va via penso voglia fare il titolare. Un profilo non saprei individuartelo, molto dipende dal budget che investiranno.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Garay non credo nemmeno io, se va via penso voglia fare il titolare. Un profilo non saprei individuartelo, molto dipende dal budget che investiranno.



Cè da dire che da loro l'anno prossimo avranno il problema del tetto massimo di 6 stranieri, e forse delle speranze ci sono, molto esigue, ma non sarebbe impossibile, almeno non del tutto


----------



## franck3211 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Cè da dire che da loro l'anno prossimo avranno il problema del tetto massimo di 6 stranieri, e forse delle speranze ci sono, molto esigue, ma non sarebbe impossibile, almeno non del tutto


Mal che vada vi diamo Zaccardo


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Mal che vada vi diamo Zaccardo



Campione del mondo , rispetto per lui  
Visto che avete problemi a centrocampo, vi diamo De rossi


----------



## franck3211 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Campione del mondo , rispetto per lui
> Visto che avete problemi a centrocampo, vi diamo De rossi



Lo prenderei di corsa, scambio alla pari con nocerino.


----------



## DannySa (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Campione del mondo , rispetto per lui
> Visto che avete problemi a centrocampo, vi diamo De rossi



Scambio tra campioni del mondo, direi sensato, tra l'altro non andò benissimo per loro nel 2006 ma Zaccardo un gol lo riuscì a fare.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Lo prenderei di corsa, scambio alla pari con nocerino.



Ma anche gratis ve lo diamo, col rientro di Stootman vedrà il campo col binocolo


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Scambio tra campioni del mondo, direi sensato, tra l'altro non andò benissimo per loro nel 2006 ma Zaccardo un gol lo riuscì a fare.



De rossi , 4 giornate di squalifica , per aver spaccato la faccia a Mcbride.
Zaccardo ha fatto l'autogol, che fino al 2-0 col la Repubblica ceca ci ha fatto parire ai mondiali. 
Non ce che dire mondiali trionfali per loro


----------



## Renegade (17 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il pacchetto difensivo è quasi completo adesso, manca l'ultimo acquisto. Fuori Astori e Yanga-Mbiwa, dentro Rudiger e il prossimo acquisto, rientro di Castan e conferma della leadership di Manolas. Ottimo lavoro per Sabatini, anche a 'sto giro, però per dire concluso in lavoro in difesa dovrebbe intervenire anche sulla fascia destra, ammesso e non concesso che si voglia dare ancora fiducia a Florenzi.



E' già completo. Hanno preso Gyomber. Quindi:

Manolas: Miglior difensore in Serie A.
Castan: Se sta bene fisicamente è affidabilissimo, ottimo elemento.
Rudiger: Terzo difensore dall'ottima prospettiva.
Gyomber: Cesso.

A sinistra le cose stanno così:
Digne: Tra i migliori TS di prospettiva.
Torosidis: Cesso come titolare ma buono come ripiego.

A destra:
Maicon: Alla canna del gas proprio.
Florenzi: Polmoni d'acciaio ma fase difensiva da migliorare.

Quindi in difesa sono completi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' già completo. Hanno preso Gyomber. Quindi:
> 
> Manolas: Miglior difensore in Serie A.
> Castan: Se sta bene fisicamente è affidabilissimo, ottimo elemento.
> ...


No, finchè non è ufficiale, Gyomber non è nostro, così come non è nostro Digne


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION], la casella piena!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Agosto 2015)

Sul sito dello Stoccarda lo danno per ufficiale.


----------

